# Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Hi there, I'm having a similar issue and I'm wondering if I can tag along/contribute to this thread.

Is this exactly what you are facing, or something different?

I experience normal gameplay for the first 1-3 minutes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JvijAO844M

Then it ping spikes like this (Or am I wrong and is this called a "packet loss spike"?):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5hy6VeHu88

I'm looking for a solution myself and have been very frustrated being unable to play csgo or Battlefield 4 for a few months now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

I've made your own thread as the OP never returned in the last.

At www.speedtest.net, what are the results of the test?


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Hi Masterchiefxx17, thanks for doing so.

Here are my results:
Ping = 15ms
Download = 4.73mbps
Upload = 4.64 mbps


Additional info:

Windows 7, 64-bit
Gigabyte H77M-D3H
Geforce GTX670
i7-3770
16GB Ram
Using wireless USB adapter (I've tried using lan cable, same problem persists)
240GB SSD OCZ Agility 3
WD 500GB HDD

I've been using wireless and playing online fine, until this problem suddenly came up. Also, if it's relevant, I tried to install a Realtek sound driver over my VIA HD sound driver thinking it would give me a better equalizer, but that didn't do anything and I had to uninstall all my audio drivers and reinstall them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

I have a feeling its your internet connection. You are barely reaching 5Mbps.

Contact your ISP as well, make sure they see a clear connection to your home.


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

I'm subscribed to a 5mbps package, and so with the expected 80% efficiency, it's a normal thing. Like I said, I was playing fine before until my computer started working up. Even when I moved to another house with 10mbps connection, it still happens.

Oh, oddly enough, when I use a USB dongle with mobile internet connection, these ping spikes do not occur.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Reinstall your network drivers, see if that helps.


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Hmm, of all the things I thought about I never thought about that. Any idea what is the best way to perform a clean uninstallation + installation?

Is deleting it using Device Manager a good idea?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

I typically just install over the previous version. However, you can uninstall and reinstall it if you like via Device Manager.


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Unfortunately, uninstalling did not work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having ping spike issues whilst play Counterstrike: Global Offensive*

Is the game played via Steam, if so, try running this:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------

